# 2 Northern Pike dead after water change



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

I did a 30 percent water change and added in dechlorinator as I filled the tank, all the rest of my fish are fine, but 2 northerns died almost immediately, is there another way to do dechlorinate water fast? For a tank this large it's pretty inconvenient if I have to mix it in buckets first, can I just add a huge amount of dechlorinator to the water, then fill it back up to the normal level afterwards?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

I don't think it was the chlorine that killed them if you were dechlorinating as you were filling up the tank. I always add a little dechlorinator before adding tap water and also a little during. Be careful not to add a huge amount of dechlorinator for small water changes, it WILL drop your pH. Just add enough to do the job.

Look for other causes of death... Some fish don't handle stress as well as others.


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

hmm, I suppose it could be something else, it was just suspicious that they started acting funny as soon as I did the water change, then this morning, they were in their own watery grave. I have one northern left, and he's just laying with his belly on the bottom and breathing heavily. here's a picture, he seems to have some crap under his gills, I dont' know what it is, I hope it's not the fungus back for another round.


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

ok, that's a crappy picture, it doesn't help at all. sorry, I'll try to get a better one later.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Sorry for your loss...I hope your other one is going to be ok.


----------



## Xenocobra (Sep 6, 2003)

too bad man goodluck


----------



## chomper (Sep 23, 2003)

similar thing happened to me. I think they are a very sensitive species. could it be temperature related?


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

When was the last Water change you did. If it was a longer time the shock probably killed them. My roomates tank had a jewel cihlid in it with bad water, I did a big water change and bamn he died. Now that was only a 10g tank. How big is your tank? You gotta watch it on the smaller tanks regarding water changes.


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

native fishes are really sensitive to changes.. somehow. its sucks man! just be careful..


----------

